# Other Languages > XML, HTML, Javascript, Web and CSS >  [RESOLVED] MS Edge Issue

## couttsj

Ran into a weird situation with MS Edge. When I attempted to send a request to the server, this is what displayed on the screen:
------------------------------------
GET / HTTP/1.1 Host: jstest:5197 Connection: keep-alive Upgrade-Insecure-Requests: 1 User-Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 10.0; Win64; x64) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/97.0.4692.99 Safari/537.36 Edg/97.0.1072.76 Accept: text/html,application/xhtml+xml,application/xml;q=0.9,image/webp,image/apng,*/*;q=0.8,application/signed-exchange;v=b3;q=0.9 Accept-Encoding: gzip, deflate Accept-Language: en-US,en;q=0.9
------------------------------------
This is the GET request that was supposed to be sent to the server. It connected with the server, but didn't send the request. The only unusual thing I did was to delete the cookies attached to this page.

J.A. Coutts

----------


## wqweto

Could this be some app of yours at jstest:5197 echoing http request back as an unexpected behavior?

Happens with my buggy apps all the time :-))

cheers,
</wqw>

----------


## couttsj

> Could this be some app of yours at jstest:5197 echoing http request back as an unexpected behavior?
> 
> Happens with my buggy apps all the time :-))
> 
> cheers,
> </wqw>


I have converted the PicServer app to use cryptography instead of shuffling, and it works like a charm on Firefox V56, Firefox V92, and Firefox V97. Because the cookies are entirely different on this version, I had to delete the cookies for Edge V97. That is when this strange issue appeared. On the older version, Edge was working properly. Coincidently, there was an Edge update a couple of days ago.

J.A. Coutts

----------


## couttsj

Still not exactly sure of what I did to overcome the issue, but under "Site permissions / JavaScript", I added "[*.]jstest" to the "Allow" category. Then I was able to complete the login process. The strange part is that all sites are allowed (recommended), and jstest is not listed independently?

J.A. Coutts

Addendum: It turns out that it had nothing to do with the issue. The problem was code that I recently added to inform the client that the UserID was not found in the database. It worked fine for clients that already had a UserID cookie and it didn't match the database, but for a client that did not yet have any cookies, it failed in the manner described. Still don't fully understand the reason for the nature of the failure, but at least I found the cause.

----------

